# Best load for snows



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

I was just wondering what you guys use for shooting snows. I like to use hevi shot T. It will drop em dead at 100 plus yards only problem is its about three dollars a pop. I need something cheaper for killing those high flying snows. :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Kent #2 or #1


----------



## GOOSEBELLY (Mar 8, 2004)

Let them come in a little closer and you wont have to use rocket loads. :roll: Kent #1 are great loads


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Another for Kent #1's!!


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll have to give those kent 1's a try. Had some decent results with remington 3.5 BB. Do they pattern well out of a patternmaster?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I suggest shooting whatever patterns best out of your gun. Kent #1's are a good load overall, but that doesn't mean it's the best load for YOUR gun. I'd get some guys together, go to a trap range with some paper targets, and combine all your shell varieties and test.

My .02


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I shoot Winchester Expert High Velocity 3.5 inch BB's and 2's, I did a lot of patterning and these produced the best patterns out of my SBE.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

3" BB'S OR 3" 1's out of a Drakekiller choke tube. You can't get any better than that!!!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I watched some guys take Snows at crazy ranges with that Dead Coyote load....You know those singles that just circle and circle, just drive me nuts. :lol: :lol:

Normaly shoot 2 3/4 or 3 inch BBs and will stone em as far as I wanna shoot at em.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

greenhead61 said:


> I was just wondering what you guys use for shooting snows. I like to use hevi shot T. It will drop em dead at 100 plus yards only problem is its about three dollars a pop. I need something cheaper for killing those high flying snows. :sniper:


Another "Shooter" VS a "hunter" in our midts I see.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

For factory loads 3" or 3.5" 2-BB will do the trick just fine.. Speed kills.

If your combining your shot with a aftermarket choke tube, take it out to the range and pattern it.. It will give you an idea of what your shot densities are with different varieties of loads....

Overall it comes down to the shooter. You can have the "best" choke tube on the market matched with the "best" shot/load, but you still have to hit the bird... :sniper: Go with what your comfortable and have the most confidence in.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate seeing posts of people "claiming" killing geese at 100 yards. Because this will make every tom, dick, and harry think that they can do this. SO people will start taking longer shots, crippling more birds or just making them even more decoy shy.

Before I get blasted, I know some can make the 100 yards shots, but they need the right choke, right load, good eyesight, knowledge of how their gun shoots, knowledge on how thier pattern get thrown off by wind, etc.

Instead of worrying on the right load.....try concealing yourself better, giving the birds a chance to work the spread, etc.

SOrry I had to vent a little.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I personally would like to see someone with a rangefinder next to a shooter who's taking them at 100 yards. I'm sure it's more like 70.

I agree with you Chuck 100%. If the birds aren't dropping at 100 yards, the problem isn't the load/gun/choke - it's just the birds are too high.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Overall it comes down to the shooter. You can have the "best" choke tube on the market matched with the "best" shot/load, but you still have to hit the bird...


That's why I don't set my blind next to yours!!!!

Lets keep one thing in mind. The name of the topic is "Best Load for Snows" not "How far is to far to shoot?"

I agree 100%, 100 yds is way to far!!!! Most people are PROBABLY only shooting them at 70-90yds.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

The only time I use Dead Coyote is when I'm pass shooting geese leaving the refuge. The shots are long range and I dont like cripples. I dont condone shooting at geese with steel past 50-60 yards. Just interested in seeing what other guys use for pass shooting. As far as decoying snows my 3 inch duck loads work just fine.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

1's an 2's kent work just fine. for pass shooting 3 1/2 high vis is what i use and it work pretty well. you arnt gonna make a 100 yard. if you wanna shoot at geese at 100 yards go out to Lac Qui Parle with the other ya hoos, that think they can too!!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> That's why I don't set my blind next to yours!!!!
> .


Getting sick of me dumping everything eh? Mav you know everytime we sit next to each other we make a mess of everything that comes in..

8) 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I can honestly say that I have only seen you wiff one time (with 3 shots) at a flying goose. To bad it had a neck collar on it!

Just remeber...."If it's banded I shot it!!!!!" :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> I can honestly say that I have only seen you wiff completely (with 3 shots) at a flying goose. To bad it had a neck collar on it!
> 
> Just remeber...."If it's banded I shot it!!!!!" :beer:


Now why you bringing up old Sh!t!! :lol:


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

[I shoot 4 shot


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey I just watched that video and I sure was wondering if anyone was gonna pound that single after 2 or 3 shots, and here it turns out that thing had a collar. Wow that would have wrecked a day missing a collar at 10 yards.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

You cant shoot geese at 100 yards period, thats bull ****, your telling me you have ur dec's set out, the geese start to flair a FB field away, yes a FB field away and u drop them. Come on man there no way in hell you can drop a goose at 100 yards!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> Hey I just watched that video and I sure was wondering if anyone was gonna pound that single after 2 or 3 shots, and here it turns out that thing had a collar. Wow that would have wrecked a day missing a collar at 10 yards.


That was definitely a heart breaker that day..But thats what I get for waiting so long to get up and shoot. I'm just glad someone in our group was able to get it..


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

10 gauge Browning and Fedral BBB. Kill them dead


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

it is possiblto kill them at over 100 yards with a shot gun.. iv watched some of the farmers do it....

OO buck.. or a slug... furthest i ranged was 220 with a slug.. 

they just dont like the geese sitting in their fields and the GWs wont do anything.

one of the Gws even told the farmer he could use a rifle. :******:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

possumfoot said:


> it is possiblto kill them at over 100 yards with a shot gun.. iv watched some of the farmers do it....
> 
> OO buck.. or a slug... furthest i ranged was 220 with a slug..
> 
> ...


Sure its possible to KILL geese at "220"yds-pretty easy to lob a shot out into a field of 50k, hit a bird and call it hunting :eyeroll: Hard to believe a GW would support a farmer shooting geese with a rifle


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

USSapper said:



> Hard to believe a GW would support a farmer shooting geese with a rifle


I assume geese don't eat away at your livelyhood.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

That GW should be fired, they do not allow farmers to take geese with rifles. They do however give farmers exploding loads that simply scare geese out of fields.


----------



## take'emdown (Mar 1, 2007)

> I assume geese don't eat away at your livelyhood.


Well its hard to harvest kernels that are flat in the mud :roll:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

there comes a point from a farmers perspective when, if they try alternative methods of deterance, that the only option is to pop a few with the ol' rifle, i've seen fields of unharvested barley in mid september that have been absolutly wiped out from ducks, even when you shot to scare them up they'd fly to the opposite corner, over and over, this same field had black flags and the works, now from where i'm sitting, that field is what pays the bills, what would anyone else do? trust me when it comes down to this wardens know better than to get involved, and i commend them in that aspect, its the farmer G&F relation that is saved by them turning their heads in these situations.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Estate 3" BBB for snows. Not the highest quality load for sure, but they pattern well out of my gun and were fairly cheap (bought 2 cases last spring for $130). Shot snows all last spring and had more clean kills than with any other loads I shot.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

3 1/2 in tungsten matrix have been nice the last 2 hunts. Knocking birds down at 100+ yards. Shooting #1's. Ofcourse im not decoyings,


----------

